# Communicating in Movie Quotes



## bauchjw (Jan 8, 2022)

Last night we had a neighborhood fire and beer get together, I brought smoked cream cheese. On the second beer a few of the guys realized that we often speak in movie quotes, then how only people our age or older know what we are saying. So, we compiled a list of movies or TV we often use to communicate with people. Am I strange? Anyone else here do this? What did we miss?


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jan 8, 2022)

I picked the wrong day to quit sniffing glue!!!

When I coached baseball I used a lot from the movie Major League. Most of the kids didn't get it. Most never saw it or saw the TV edited version.

Watch uncut version with teenage son over Christmas he finally got most of the jokes


----------



## normanaj (Jan 8, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Am I strange? Anyone else here do this? What did we miss?



You asked!

Your're strange.No I don't.You missed something.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 8, 2022)

I've never heard any of those quotes or even recognize any of those Gifs! Lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 8, 2022)

Me and my buddies do the same. 
For example:
Whenever a helicopter flys over, I yell out…WOLVERINES!!!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 8, 2022)

My Brothers and my Good friend from Childhood reference several of those quotes a lot.
We also use others like, "Hello Clarice." from Silence of The Lambs.  Many others too.
Love the "I didn't get a Hrumph from that Guy" Oh a lot from  The Godfather movies.
"Keep you friends close, and your enemies closer."
"Luca Brazzi sleeps with the fishes."


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 8, 2022)

Got a feeling you and I don't watch the same type of movies.  Recognized a few faces but none of the quotes.
Gary


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

I rarely find any movies worth watching these days, and am always at a loss when someone tosses a quote from a movie my way and expects me to know WTF they are talking about.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2022)

Jed you'll have to remember some of these guys were raised during the silent movie era so quotes mean something different for them than they do for us!


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Jed you'll have to remember some of these guys were raised during the silent movie era so quotes mean something different for them than they do for us!


I might resemble that remark .............


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 8, 2022)

Buckeye1 said:


> I picked the wrong day to quit sniffing glue!!!
> When I coached baseball I used a lot from the movie Major League. Most of the kids didn't get it. Most never saw it or saw the TV edited version.
> Watch uncut version with teenage son over Christmas he finally got most of the jokes


Its funny how some of those movies evolve as you age. Puberty helps to understand  lot of the humor!



normanaj said:


> You asked!
> Your're strange.No I don't.You missed something.








You have a point, most Air Force people I meet are pretty normal. 



TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> I've never heard any of those quotes or even recognize any of those Gifs! Lol


Haha! well, you are 32? I stopped watching movies in about 2000. I started again in 2016, but only movies for kids age 8 and under! If you want a list of these 80s-90s classics let me know!



yankee2bbq said:


> Me and my buddies do the same.
> For example:
> Whenever a helicopter flys over, I yell out…WOLVERINES!!!!!


Hahah! Im training my son to do that! Original Red Dawn was missed, thank you! 



MJB05615 said:


> My Brothers and my Good friend from Childhood reference several of those quotes a lot.
> We also use others like, "Hello Clarice." from Silence of The Lambs.  Many others too.
> Love the "I didn't get a Hrumph from that Guy" Oh a lot from  The Godfather movies.
> "Keep you friends close, and your enemies closer."
> "Luca Brazzi sleeps with the fishes."


Yes! "It puts the Lotion on it's skin or it gets the firehose again" is a common phrase with us when there is too much complaining. "Leave the gun, take the cannoli" to remind someone to grab something! I'm still active duty in the Marines, the Hrumph is a common joke amongst us saltier guys.



GaryHibbert said:


> Got a feeling you and I don't watch the same type of movies.  Recognized a few faces but none of the quotes.
> Gary


Yes Sir, Travis is too young for these, you are a bit older. But, I will say my Dad is a tad older than you and a lot of these movies I have very fond memories of watching with him. To this day when we get a chance to hang out old Arnold quotes will fly. I will say that I watched other movies, even the classics, they just dont make the quote communication threshold as often.



DougE said:


> I rarely find any movies worth watching these days, and am always at a loss when someone tosses a quote from a movie my way and expects me to know WTF they are talking about.


No Sir, me either. All those movies are from the 80s and 90s. From mid 90's through early 2005 when I was a younger Marine we didnt have a lot of places we could go on liberty, or we were stuck on ships, etc. Back then, one or two video cassettes were what we would have for entertainment. I guess thats how it started for us and it stuck.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 8, 2022)

My wife and I have three movie quotes that pop up time and time again.

#1- I do 99% of the food shopping, prep, and cooking. If any of those happen quickly, my wife will say, "Wow, that was fast!." I always answer, "That's me. Fast and delicious!" (Defending Your Life).

#2 - Every time I roast or smoke a whole chicken, one of us says, "Cheecan....Guuud!" (The Fifth Element).






#3 - Whenever we're in different rooms and hear a loud crash or thump from somewhere in the house, the person who did it ALWAYS says, "I'm okay. I'm OOOOOHkay!"  (It's a Wonderful Life). Great trivia read about how that impromptu line was included in the movie.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 8, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Jed you'll have to remember some of these guys were raised during the silent movie era so quotes mean something different for them than they do for us!


Haha, great point, how bout this one?


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Haha, great point, how bout this one?
> View attachment 521549



Dang I recognize that one ........


----------



## clifish (Jan 8, 2022)

Flounder Animal House Dean Vernon Wormer GIF - Flounder Animal House Dean Vernon Wormer John Vernon - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				












						Animalhouse Over GIF - Animalhouse Over - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				












						Comedy 00 GIF - Comedy 00 Animal House - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 8, 2022)

That 0.0 is so funny.  Every time I watch Animal House, I laugh the loudest at that scene, and when Belushi is coming down the stairs for the Toga party, and he smashes Stephen Bishop's guitar.
And when the Horse drops dead in the Dean's office.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

I don't have to look. I think Animal House was the first R rated movie I saw. It was more amusing afterwards, because a bunch of my friends and I talked out moms into taking us to see it. We sat together, and our moms also watched the movie from a different row. We could hear their reaction to various parts of the movie. The ride home was epic!


----------



## clifish (Jan 8, 2022)

My other favorite movie









						Slap Shot Hanson Brothers GIF - Slap Shot Hanson Brothers Putting On The Foil - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				












						Paul Newman Ice Hockey GIF - Paul Newman Ice Hockey Slap Shot - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				












						Listening To The Song  GIF - Icehockey - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## bauchjw (Jan 8, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> My wife and I have three movie quotes that pop up time and time again.
> 
> #1- I do 99% of the food shopping, prep, and cooking. If any of those happen quickly, my wife will say, "Wow, that was fast!." I always answer, "That's me. Fast and delicious!" (Defending Your Life).
> 
> ...


I had 2&3, looked up #1 and forgot all about that movie!  Great one to watch again!









clifish said:


> Flounder Animal House Dean Vernon Wormer GIF - Flounder Animal House Dean Vernon Wormer John Vernon - Discover & Share GIFs
> 
> 
> Click to view the GIF
> ...


How could I forget Animal House!!!!! 100% a Movie to communicate through!  “Fat, Drunk, and stupid is now way to go through life son.”



MJB05615 said:


> That 0.0 is so funny.  Every time I watch Animal House, I laugh the loudest at that scene, and when Belushi is coming down the stairs for the Toga party, and he smashes Stephen Bishop's guitar.
> And when the Horse drops dead in the Dean's office.


After 1000 times it still makes me laugh!




motocrash said:


> View attachment 521555


Bachelor Party! When Tom Hanks was really fun! Yes!




DougE said:


> I don't have to look. I think Animal House was the first R rated movie I saw. It was more amusing afterwards, because a bunch of my friends and I talked out moms into taking us to see it. We sat together, and our moms also watched the movie from a different row. We could hear their reaction to various parts of the movie. The ride home was epic!


Haha, I had the same experience with revenge of the nerds!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 8, 2022)

clifish said:


> My other favorite movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I forgot about Slap shot too! Hanson brothers were hilarious!


jaxgatorz said:


> View attachment 521560


I hadn’t thought of Sandlot in forever either! I think that was Denis Leary’s first serious role?


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 8, 2022)

LOL! Yeah, my friends and I do that, too. Sometimes inserting song lyrics into the conversation. Of course, we're all around 60 and have seen a lot of movies. BTW, _The Princess Bride _would be my choice for most quotable movie of all time. 

I try to do the same with my co-workers, but since most of them are millenials and Gen Z'ers, they look at me as if I'm developing alzheimer's.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 8, 2022)

Funny, I knew most of them! Don't forget Blazing Saddles! Definitely non edited version!   

Ryan


----------



## tanglefoot (Jan 8, 2022)

You gonna pull those pistols or whistle dixie?
THE OUTLAW JOSEY WALES...1976


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Funny, I knew most of them! Don't forget Blazing Saddles! Definitely non edited version!
> 
> Ryan


Yeah, love the movie, but that one's a little tough to quote, these days...


----------



## clifish (Jan 8, 2022)

Gene Wilder GIF - Gene Wilder Blazing - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				












						Blazing Saddles GIF - Blazing Saddles Dancing - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				












						Wakaflocka Burka GIF - Wakaflocka Burka Horse - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				












						Toll Booth Lepetomane Thruway GIF - Toll Booth Lepetomane Thruway Blazing Saddles - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 8, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> LOL! Yeah, my friends and I do that, too. Sometimes inserting song lyrics into the conversation. Of course, we're all around 60 and have seen a lot of movies. BTW, _The Princess Bride _would be my choice for most quotable movie of all time.
> 
> I try to do the same with my co-workers, but since most of them are millenials and Gen Z'ers, they look at me as if I'm developing alzheimer's.


Youd definitely feel comfortable with my crowd then. Yes, I get the Alzheimer’s look sometimes. Princess Bride is definitely a movie to communicate through! We’ll scream “to the pain” sometimes during a heated debate!



Brokenhandle said:


> Funny, I knew most of them! Don't forget Blazing Saddles! Definitely non edited version!
> Ryan


Sadly true! But, I did have the Hrumph in there! 

 clifish
 got most of the others that won’t get you in trouble now. Great movie to communicate with!








tanglefoot said:


> You gonna pull those pistols or whistle dixie?
> THE OUTLAW JOSEY WALES...1976


Haha! Great movie, a little dark for our conversations though! I think my pop had me watch it at least 50 times, not that I ever complained!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 8, 2022)

Blazing Saddles, one of the funniest movies ever.  So many quotable lines.  Of course not doable here, lol.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 8, 2022)

Some of my favorites are from Harry Callahan 

"A man's got to  know his limitations "
"You've gotta  ask yourself a question.......... 
Do I feel lucky?  Well do ya....punk ? "


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 8, 2022)

DAMN IT, BOBBY!!!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 8, 2022)

"Get rid of that nickel plated sissy pistol and get yourself a Glock."


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 8, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> DAMN IT, BOBBY!!!


Sounds like someone needs some propane accessories!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Sounds like someone needs some propane accessories!
> 
> Ryan


Yeah, Hank is my hero.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Me and my buddies do the same.
> For example:
> Whenever a helicopter flys over, I yell out…WOLVERINES!!!!!




I saw that movie too, but it's not the first thing I think of, when I hear a Chopper.

Bear


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 9, 2022)

"We don't need no stinking practice Randy !
What we need are some paying gigs. "


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2022)

The one that sticks in my head is from "Way Back":

*"Well, this is Another Fine Mess You’ve Gotten Us into Stanley”*


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2022)

What we've got here is failure to communicate


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2022)

My brother is a walking encyclopedia of movie quotes. My wife and I will communicate in song lyrics and movie quotes.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2022)

Who can forget:
"Bang, Zoom----To The Moon, Alice!!"
"You're a Riot Alice, A Regular Riot!!"
"Hamina, Hamina, Hamina, Hamina"
"Honey, You're the Greatest"

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2022)

When I see a helicopter go over. I think about Flight of the Valkyries .


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 9, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Who can forget:
> "Bang, Zoom----To The Moon, Alice!!"
> "You're a Riot Alice, A Regular Riot!!"
> "Hamina, Hamina, Hamina, Hamina"
> ...


Don't forget "Your Mother's a Blabbermouth, Alice! A Blabbermouth!"


----------



## motocrash (Jan 9, 2022)

Lest we forget Fast Times / Spicoli....


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 9, 2022)

Steve H said:


> When I see a helicopter go over. I think about Flight of the Valkyries .
> View attachment 521586


I love the smell of napalm in the mornings


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 9, 2022)

Google Image Result for https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aKj4XBW_460s.jpg


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 9, 2022)

Ok so that didn't quite work how I planned! Lol

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 9, 2022)

All I can say as a man who watched Blazing Saddles at age 11 with an incredible uncle (God rest his soul).
*Harrumph, Harrumph.*


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Jed you'll have to remember some of these guys were raised during the silent movie era so quotes mean something different for them than they do for us!


Ha!!  The only things we could quote were sound of the projector and the guy in the theater playing the piano.    
Gary


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 9, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Ok so that didn't quite work how I planned! Lol
> 
> Ryan


Haha, I have problems too! I just sent you a PM, my mail isn't showing when one pops up so I didnt see you responded last night, sorry!


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm also active on a pilot board, where whole threads have sprung up comprised entirely of quotes from "Airplane!"


----------



## preich (Jan 9, 2022)

Some of my favorites that I happen to have memes of:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Ha!!  The only things we could quote were sound of the projector and the guy in the theater playing the piano.
> Gary




Remember the guy with the Hammer & Chisel knocking out the Subtitles???

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 9, 2022)

"Oh, just knock its horns off, wipe its nasty ass, and chunk it right here on this plate."


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 9, 2022)

"You keep on using that word. I do not think it means, what you think it means."


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 9, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew

Grumpy Old Men, Christmas Vacation, Tombstone . . . one of the greatest of all time!, and how can I forget Tommy Boy! The first movie I almost walked out of because I couldn't breath! Strong movie quote films!



preich said:


> Some of my favorites that I happen to have memes of:


Black Hawk Down, a very Strong Showing with Kelly's Heroes!, but dang . . . you stump'd me with the last few!



Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> I'm also active on a pilot board, where whole threads have sprung up comprised entirely of quotes from "Airplane!"


No kidding! Some of my best friends are pilots, from F35s to 737s, I cant talk to them without A) The Great Santini or B) Airplane! It is a requirement!



GaryHibbert said:


> Ha!!  The only things we could quote were sound of the projector and the guy in the theater playing the piano.
> Gary


I actually envy that kind of a relationship with your entertainment!



bigfurmn said:


> All I can say as a man who watched Blazing Saddles at age 11 with an incredible uncle (God rest his soul).
> *Harrumph, Harrumph.*


RIP, that is an awesome Uncle! Blazing Saddles is it's own galaxy of quotable communication!


Brokenhandle said:


> Google Image Result for https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aKj4XBW_460s.jpg


Pirates of The Caribbean! That is an awesome quotable movie Brother!



 Steve H

Beetlejuice! Often overlooked, but definitely filled with ways to communicate . . . a few darker friends have "So, You're Dead" books in their living rooms . . . I think thats what the title is?
- Airplane! Definitely another movie that is its own galaxy for quotable communication! That's when my drinking problem started!
- Blazing Saddles, greatest ever . .  and the Jack Joker! Back when Batman wasn't recycled depression!
- Dumb and Dumber! Definitely a regular and one of the funniest movies ever!



Steve H said:


> View attachment 521591


Haha! Strong quotable communication here! I use "I have to pee" and "Sorry I ruined your Blank Panther Party" at very awkward times that upsets my wife!



Steve H said:


> View attachment 521590


If you think this is tough, try living in Sicily in 1942.



motocrash said:


> Lest we forget Fast Times / Spicoli....
> 
> View attachment 521589


Those of us who went through puberty in the 80s understand why this movie is so important . . . well, that and Porky's. But, the pool scene. Anyway, Mr Hand's interaction with Spicoli is comic genius.


MJB05615 said:


> Don't forget "Your Mother's a Blabbermouth, Alice! A Blabbermouth!"


You and 

 Bearcarver
!!! Those are awesome, I never got into the Honey Mooners, I think that the reruns conflicted with Leave it to Beaver . . . but definitely some classic lines coming from the silver screen!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 9, 2022)

My daughter posted this meme. It's actually my grandson.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 9, 2022)

Bueller?
Bueller?

Oh my God! They shot him.
Hot Lips you incredible nincompoop. It's the end of the quarter.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 9, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Bueller?
> Bueller?
> 
> Oh my God! They shot him.
> Hot Lips you incredible nincompoop. It's the end of the quarter.


Ferris Buellers Day off,  definitely an 80s classic. Us Cubs fans were especially into it!
- Home Run with MASH! One of Altman’s  greatest films and a movie you can see for the 100th time and find something new! To this day I use “ Lieutenant, you can’t dress like this, you are an Officer in a MILITARY  Army!!!”



Steve H said:


> When I see a helicopter go over. I think about Flight of the Valkyries .
> View attachment 521586


Haha, because of this movie I dragged my surfboard to Iraq in the belly of a navy ship almost 20 years ago!. My guys had it strapped to the top of an armored dozer.






there I am in MOPP4 with that F’n nose rider because of that movie! Good times!

that movie actually got me into surfing. My icon for this forum is a deployment to Liberia where I also took my board and hauled it around West Africa when time allowed to surf!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## DougE (Jan 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 521638


 molṑn labé


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 9, 2022)

Have it tattooed on my arm


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 9, 2022)

"Buzzards gotta eat same as worms."


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 9, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> ...
> - Home Run with MASH! One of Altman’s  greatest films and a movie you can see for the 100th time and find something new! To this day I use “ Lieutenant, you can’t dress like this, you are an Officer in a MILITARY  Army!!!”
> ...


 Finest kind!
A friend of mine from long ago grew up with the Hooker (yes a pen name) family in Marshfield MA.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 10, 2022)

When my family does not understand what I just said:


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 10, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> "Get rid of that nickel plated sissy pistol and get yourself a Glock."


Either "US Marshalls" or "The Fugitive?" I've tried to talk a few friends, who aren't the range types, out of Glocks. I'm sure in a home defense situation they'd end up hurting themselves! This quote may be the reason!



912smoker said:


> "We don't need no stinking practice Randy !
> What we need are some paying gigs. "


Ah! Sling Blade! Haven't thought of that one in a while! 



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> What we've got here is failure to communicate


Cool Hand Luke! Amazing movie! 



Bearcarver said:


> *"Well, this is Another Fine Mess You’ve Gotten Us into Stanley”*


Man Bear! you stumped me on that one? But I can definitely see it being used a lot around my home!



Colin1230 said:


> DAMN IT, BOBBY!!!





Brokenhandle said:


> Sounds like someone needs some propane accessories!
> Ryan



"I don't take no anesthetic. Did Lincoln ask for any girlie gas when they blowed his head off?"
COTTON HILL



912smoker said:


> Some of my favorites are from Harry Callahan
> "A man's got to  know his limitations "
> "You've gotta  ask yourself a question..........
> Do I feel lucky?  Well do ya....punk ? "


You can't touch Harry, greatest B.A. of all time! Callahan's "Sudden Impact" Hotdog scene still gets me rolling though! 

- CALLAHAN: Or this job either, having to wade through the scum of this city, being swept away by bigger and bigger waves of corruption, apathy and red tape. No, that doesn't bother me. But you know what does bother me?
- DETECTIVE: What?
- CALLAHAN: You know what makes me really sick to my stomach?
- DETECTIVE: What?!
- CALLAHAN: It's watching you stuff your face with those hot dogs. Nobody... I mean NOBODY puts ketchup on a hot dog.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Man Bear! you stumped me on that one? But I can definitely see it being used a lot around my home!



"Laurel & Hardy".
Silent films---& into sound.

Bear


----------



## chew2475 (Jan 10, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Last night we had a neighborhood fire and beer get together, I brought smoked cream cheese. On the second beer a few of the guys realized that we often speak in movie quotes, then how only people our age or older know what we are saying. So, we compiled a list of movies or TV we often use to communicate with people. Am I strange? Anyone else here do this? What did we miss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I teach middle school and use the line "Your killing me Smalls" from The Sandlot alot.

Also "Just Keep Swimming"  from Finding Nemo if walking down the halls and kids are blocking the halls and congregating.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 10, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 521638





TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 521639
> 
> Have it tattooed on my arm


Nice line work, great tattoo! I think we watched a bootleg of that movie about 200 times on my third deployment to Iraq. If you havent yet, definitely read "Gates of Fire" 



Colin1230 said:


> "Buzzards gotta eat same as worms."


"To Hell with them fellas." Outlaw Josey Wales! 



zwiller said:


> When my family does not understand what I just said:
> View attachment 521663


Hahaha! My father has always done the same thing, even before Mr Hand! Now I use it too!



Fueling Around said:


> Finest kind!
> A friend of mine from long ago grew up with the Hooker (yes a pen name) family in Marshfield MA.


That's really cool. He must of had a lot of interesting stories. I haven't read the book, but will have to put it on my list, I have heard that the movie only slightly changes a few things. I think maybe that is the type of book that is better with a little more experience under your belt. I had to read Catch 22 in High School, but didn't really get the humor. Then read it again in my early 20's, but still wasn't quite picking up what was being put down. Then in my mid 30's I read it after a few combat deployments and I thought it was amazing.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 10, 2022)

Tommy Boy based in my hometown SANDUSKY, OH!

Honey can you open the door for me, I've forgotten my keycard?   (said every time I am on vacation and loud enough for others to hear)


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 10, 2022)

bauchjw

"Get rid of that nickel plated sissy pistol and get yourself a Glock."

No Country For Old Men - Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## preich (Jan 10, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> @WaterinHoleBrew
> Grumpy Old Men, Christmas Vacation, Tombstone . . . one of the greatest of all time!, and how can I forget Tommy Boy! The first movie I almost walked out of because I couldn't breath! Strong movie quote films!
> 
> 
> ...



Blackhawk Down, Kelly's Heroes, Crossfire Trail, Shane, The Emporer's New Groove


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jan 10, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> bauchjw
> 
> "Get rid of that nickel plated sissy pistol and get yourself a Glock."
> 
> No Country For Old Men - Tommy Lee Jones


Tommy Lee Jones, yes...but the line was from US Marshals.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## 912smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

Here's an idea... why don't you give me half the money you were going to bet, let's go out back, I'll kick you in the nuts and we'll call it a day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Here's an idea... why don't you give me half the money you were going to bet, let's go out back, I'll kick you in the nuts and we'll call it a day.



Hmmm, Don't think I saw that movie!!
Griswold???

Bear


----------



## DougE (Jan 10, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, Don't think I saw that movie!!


I'm fairly certain I don't want to ......


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

And you are a winner Mr Bear.
Vegas Vacation


----------



## foamheart (Jan 10, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Last night we had a neighborhood fire and beer get together, I brought smoked cream cheese. On the second beer a few of the guys realized that we often speak in movie quotes, then how only people our age or older know what we are saying. So, we compiled a list of movies or TV we often use to communicate with people. Am I strange? Anyone else here do this? What did we miss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't need to set houses on fire here to set around and tell lies and drink beer.
THE HOLEY HAND GERNADE !!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 10, 2022)

ANYTHING from SCTV
or 
"We're just two wild and crazy guys!"


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 10, 2022)

foamheart said:


> We don't need to set houses on fire here to set around and tell lies and drink beer.
> THE HOLEY HAND GERNADE !!




How could I forget Month Python!!!! 
“Run away!!!”


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 10, 2022)

foamheart said:


> ANYTHING from SCTV
> or
> "We're just two wild and crazy guys!"


Homie don’t play that!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 10, 2022)

Shrubries !!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 10, 2022)

“Next time I see your mother, remind me to punch her in the mouth!”
”I can drive any forking thing I want.”


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 10, 2022)

"Ya, but I don't have a job,  a car, or a girlfriend!"

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 10, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> “Next time I see your mother, remind me to punch her in the mouth!”
> ”I can drive any forking thing I want.”


- Smokey and the bandit!
- No idea!



Brokenhandle said:


> "Ya, but I don't have a job,  a car, or a girlfriend!"
> Ryan


Grand Torino! “Jezz. I shoulda blown his head off when I had the chance.”


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 10, 2022)

Oh man, nobody brought up Captain Ron??

“Well if anything's going to happen it's going to happen out there.”
”Yeah, incentives are important. I learned that in rehab.”

And this classic;

“A diesel loves her oil same as a sailor loves rum”

Best movie ever.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 10, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> - Smokey and the bandit!
> - No idea!
> 
> Actually, both are Smokey and the Bandit. The fork comment is when loading the truck at the brewery.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 10, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> Oh man, nobody brought up Captain Ron??
> 
> “Well if anything's going to happen it's going to happen out there.”
> ”Yeah, incentives are important. I learned that in rehab.”
> ...


that is an obscure one, but yes! 
-CR: “Give that beer”
Kid “I wasn’t going to drink it’”
CR: “Damn right you weren’t, if you want a beer go get  your own”
And

Watch out for the guerrillas!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 11, 2022)

" Get off my lawn " 

" Put your foot on the Ladies thumb " 

" Why all the negative waves ? " 

" Kind of makes ya homesick  " 

" Spread out ! "


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 11, 2022)

A couple from my favorite movie:

"Push the button, Harold."
"Barkeep...the same again. And this time make sure the glasses are _decently chilled."_


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 11, 2022)

I am an F B I agent


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 11, 2022)

bbqbrett said:


> I am an F B I agent


Point break


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 11, 2022)

Of course I can't forget:  What is your major malfunction!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> " Get off my lawn "
> " Put your foot on the Ladies thumb "
> " Why all the negative waves ? "
> " Kind of makes ya homesick  "
> " Spread out ! "


You stumped me on those? Especially the ladies thumb? I do recognize Kelly’s Heroes though, “We load the rounds with paint, It makes pretty pictures.” Odd Ball rocks!



mneeley490 said:


> A couple from my favorite movie:
> "Push the button, Harold."
> "Barkeep...the same again. And this time make sure the glasses are _decently chilled."_


Wow! Completely stumped on those!



bbqbrett said:


> I am an F B I agent





TNJAKE said:


> Point break


Awesome bad movie, as a surfer its quotes were common and well used!
“Surfings the source, it’ll change your life, I swear”
Or
People trusted you and those people Died!



bbqbrett said:


> Of course I can't forget:  What is your major malfunction!


That’s the movie that made me want to join the Marines!
“I will motivate you Pile, even if it shortd**ks every cannibal in the Congo!”


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 11, 2022)

"It's got electrolytes!"


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 11, 2022)

bauchjw
 not all movies . 
" put your foot on the ladies thumb " Is from an episode of leave it to beaver . I have a buddy that over thinks everything to the point he just stands there and looks at what he's doing . So that's what I say to him . 
Same guy is also a close talker . So " Get of mine lawn " or " spread out " . Grand Torino and 3 stooges . 
" Makes you home sick " comes from Kelly's heroes too . After crapgame gets blown up in the out house . They all smell . Cowboy says that to his buddy . So when we smell something bad , that's what gets said .


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 11, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> "It's got electrolytes!"


Idiocracy! I think that’s considered a documentary now?



chopsaw said:


> bauchjw
> not all movies .
> " put your foot on the ladies thumb " Is from an episode of leave it to beaver . I have a buddy that over thinks everything to the point he just stands there and looks at what he's doing . So that's what I say to him .
> Same guy is also a close talker . So " Get of mine lawn " or " spread out " . Grand Torino and 3 stooges .
> " Makes you home sick " comes from Kelly's heroes too . After crapgame gets blown up in the out house . They all smell . Cowboy says that to his buddy . So when we smell something bad , that's what gets said .


That’s awesome! Oh that made me chuckle, I can think of a few friends that fits perfectly! I did watch Leave it to beaver reruns and 3 stooges when I was a kid, but don’t really remember quotes. I thought the lawn was from Grand Tarino, but I think there was some other slurs in there as he raised his M1? Great quotes!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 12, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> A couple from my favorite movie:
> 
> "Push the button, Harold."
> "Barkeep...the same again. And this time make sure the glasses are _decently chilled."_


1965 comedy called _How to Murder Your Wife. _Starred Jack Lemmon, Virna Lisi, Terry-Thomas, and Eddie Mayhoff. I rewatch this at least 4 times a year; it has a fantastic courtroom scene at the end.

" Gentlemen, I address you not as judge and jury, but as a fellow American male. The crime that you have just seen Harold Lampson commit in his imagination I have been accused of committing in reality. Too long has the American man allowed himself to be bullied, coddled, and mothered, and tyrannized, and in general meant to feel like a feeble-minded idiot by the female of the species. Do you realize the power that you have in your hand here today? If one man - just one man - can stick his wife in the goop from the gloppitta-gloppitta machine, and get away with it! Whoa-ho-ho, boy, we've got it made. We have got it made. All of us."


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 12, 2022)

"Damn that hurts, dudn't it?"


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 12, 2022)

“Yo bartender! Jobu needs a refill!”


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 13, 2022)

“It’s 106 miles to Chicago. We got a full tank of gas, half a (Edit) pack of cigarette, it’s dark and we’re wearing sunglasses. Hit it.”


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> “It’s 106 miles to Chicago. We got a full tank of gas, half a carton of cigarette, it’s dark and we’re wearing sunglasses. Hit it.”


Blues Brothers, the original.  One of the funniest movies ever.  Seen it so many times.  It's one of those movies that whenever I see it is on, I stop and watch it every time.  I think it's half a Pack of cigarettes, I could be wrong.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 13, 2022)

I couldn’t remember if it was pack or carton. Suppose I could look it up. Switched to make it right.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm not 100% sure either, but I can hear Dan Aykroyd saying it. Either way it's funny.


----------



## tanglefoot (Jan 13, 2022)

THE OUTLAW JOSEY WALES


Colin1230 said:


> "Buzzards gotta eat same as worms."


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 13, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> I couldn’t remember if it was pack or carton. Suppose I could look it up. Switched to make it right.





MJB05615 said:


> I'm not 100% sure either, but I can hear Dan Aykroyd saying it. Either way it's funny.


I love that movie, but it always makes me want to smoke and I quit over 20 years ago! 
“I hate Illinois Nazis”


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2022)

In 1980 I had the rare chance to see the Blues Brothers, may have been summer 81.  On the only tour they ever did with Belushi and Aykroyd and the members of the Band from the Movie.  They did a small tour behind the Movie, and my 2 older Brothers and I got to see them in Philadelphia.  I'll never for get it.  One of the best and rarest concerts in my life. Then around 2000 we saw the version of them with Aykroyd and Jim Belushi taking John's place.  It was behind the Blues Brothers 2000 movie.  They were still very good.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 13, 2022)

I saw that they were still doing it on a reality tv  show with Jim Balushi about his Marijuana farm. I’d pay to see it. I saw Spinal Tap in concert in LA about 15 years ago. It was a blast!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2022)

For a while they were also using John Goodman from The Connors.
You've seen Spinal Tap?  That must've been great.  Even though they started out as a spoof, they took it very seriously, and were mostly excellent musicians.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 13, 2022)

Yes! John Goodman would be incredible to see too! I saw Spinal Tap in LA, I don’t think they were touring, it was more just a show they put on for a few months. They did it with a lot of the movie bits, like “Stonehenge” with the dancing little people. The drummer even died at the end. They sounded great, it was like a real concert, but laughed out asses off through the whole thing. It was great!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2022)

I bet it was great.  Good to hear.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 15, 2022)

“Stampeding cattle? That’s not much of a crime”
”Through the Vatican?”
”Hmmm, kinky. Sign here”

Ill stop there at risk of getting tossed out.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 15, 2022)

Blazing Saddles.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 15, 2022)

Harumph harumph


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2022)

Here's a couple Easy ones!!

“I yam what I yam, and that’s all what I yam”

“I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a Hamburger today”

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's a couple Easy ones!!
> 
> “I yam what I yam, and that’s all what I yam”
> 
> ...


2 Great American Statesmen, Popeye and J. Wellington Wimpy.  Great throwback.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2022)

Be vewwwy quiet, I'm hunting Wabbits.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Be vewwwy quiet, I'm hunting Wabbits.




Sounds like that Wascawwy Wabbit Hunter, "Elmer J. Fudd".

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 16, 2022)

Hedley Lamarr: Qualifications?
Applicant: Rape, murder, arson, and rape.
Hedley Lamarr: You said rape twice.
Applicant: I like rape


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2022)

I couldn't remember the exact line there.  One of the others in line said "Maimin'" but he got caught chewing gum in line and didn't bring enough for everyone, lol.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 16, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> I couldn't remember the exact line there.  One of the others in line said "Maimin'" but he got caught chewing gum in line and didn't bring enough for everyone, lol.


Lamar shoots him dead for not bringing enough gum.
Jim "Man is he strict."


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Lamar shoots him dead for not bringing enough gum.
> Jim "Man is he strict."


Right.  LMAO!  What a great movie.  My second all time favorite comedy.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 16, 2022)

What is #1?


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> What is #1?


The Producers 1968.  Also Mel Brooks.  You may not have heard of it.  To me it is the funniest movie I have ever seen.  I've seen it well over 100 times, know every line, and still laugh out loud throughout whenever I watch it.  He also remade it as a musical in the 2000's and was very good, but not as good as the original.
My Brothers and I quote from it all of the time.  I didn't mention here because I didn't think many would know of it.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 16, 2022)

Well....we're waiting!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Well....we're waiting!


Caddyshack.  LOL.  That's another one I watch whenever I see it on. I stop whatever I'm doing and watch it.  Can't stop.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 16, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Caddyshack.  LOL.  That's another one I watch whenever I see it on. I stop whatever I'm doing and watch it.  Can't stop.


yeah, one of my favorite all-time!

Rick


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 16, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Well....we're waiting!





MJB05615 said:


> The Producers 1968.  Also Mel Brooks.  You may not have heard of it.  To me it is the funniest movie I have ever seen.  I've seen it well over 100 times, know every line, and still laugh out loud throughout whenever I watch it.  He also remade it as a musical in the 2000's and was very good, but not as good as the original.
> My Brothers and I quote from it all of the time.  I didn't mention here because I didn't think many would know of it.


Spring time for hitler and germany, winter for Poland snd France!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 16, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> The Producers 1968.  Also Mel Brooks.  You may not have heard of it.  To me it is the funniest movie I have ever seen.  I've seen it well over 100 times, know every line, and still laugh out loud throughout whenever I watch it.  He also remade it as a musical in the 2000's and was very good, but not as good as the original.
> My Brothers and I quote from it all of the time.  I didn't mention here because I didn't think many would know of it.


Never heard of that movie. I love Mel Brooks films. Space Balls….Young Frankenstein..all funny, watch em all the time.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 16, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> The Producers 1968.  Also Mel Brooks.  You may not have heard of it.  To me it is the funniest movie I have ever seen.  I've seen it well over 100 times, know every line, and still laugh out loud throughout whenever I watch it.  He also remade it as a musical in the 2000's and was very good, but not as good as the original.
> My Brothers and I quote from it all of the time.  I didn't mention here because I didn't think many would know of it.


I love all Mel Brooks movies.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 16, 2022)

"You wanna dance, or just suck face"?

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 16, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Never heard of that movie. I love Mel Brooks films. Space Balls….Young Frankenstein..all funny, watch em all the time.


If you love Mel Brooks' movies, you owe it to yourself to find and watch The Producers.  Either version is great, but I promise the original from 1968 is the best.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 16, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> If you love Mel Brooks' movies, you owe it to yourself to find and watch The Producers.  Either version is great, but I promise the original from 1968 is the best.


I’ll look for it. Thanks bud!


----------



## WaterRat (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## WaterRat (Jan 16, 2022)

“They're ivory. Only a pimp from a cheap New Orleans whorehouse would carry a pearl-handled pistol.”


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 16, 2022)

Excuse me while I whip this out....

I know, I know, that one's getting worn out...


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 16, 2022)

"Dyin' ain't much of a living, boy..."


----------



## WaterRat (Jan 16, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> "Dyin' ain't much of a living, boy..."


Unforgiven?


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 16, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> Unforgiven?


Close...


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 16, 2022)

Josie Wales


----------



## clifish (Jan 16, 2022)

How about Woody Allan in sleeper...the Orgasmatron

.  or Bananas"Snake Bite Snake bite"


----------



## zwiller (Jan 16, 2022)

Family is undecided what they want to eat for the night and I say:


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 16, 2022)

I cant believe no one went here yet.

"Fat drunk and stupid is no way to go through life son"

"Toga toga toga!!!"


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 16, 2022)

Tremors:

"Running isn't a plan.  Running is what you do when a plan fails..."

"Broke into the wrong GD rec room, didn't you  ya B..."

Great movie.  Kevin Bacon at his best.....  HeHe I said Bacon.....


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 16, 2022)

HowlingDog said:


> Tremors:
> 
> "Running isn't a plan.  Running is what you do when a plan fails..."
> 
> ...


Forgot how good that movie was!


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 16, 2022)

Love Tremors!

Another classic is Lake Placid.  Has Betty White in it (RIP) and many memorable lines to use, but most involve some cursing and this is a family friendly forum....


----------



## bdawg (Jan 16, 2022)

Houston, we have a problem!

You mother was a hamster, and your father smelt of elderberries!

Wanna go do karate in the garage?

To infinity, and beyond!

The price is wrong, bitch!

Welcome to Earth!

Run, Forrest, run!

[edit -- one more]
This drink!  I like it!  Another!  <smash>


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm too young for a lot of these..... But what about..
"Get busy living..or get busy dying"


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 16, 2022)

Whenever me or my wife says "I'm not feeling too good," the exchange below takes place. 
(Kindergarten Cop).

"It's a tumor." (Cute kid)
"It's nhot a tuuma." (Arnold)


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 17, 2022)

Sorry, I'm late to the party, you all must watch different stuff from me.  I tried to read through them to see if they were already there.  

"The force is strong with this one."

or 

"Who you gonna call?"


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 17, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Sorry, I'm late to the party, you all must watch different stuff from me.  I tried to read through them to see if they were already there.
> 
> "The force is strong with this one."
> 
> ...


Not sure on the 1st one but definitely Ghostbusters on the 2nd.

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 17, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Not sure on the 1st one but definitely Ghostbusters on the 2nd.
> 
> Ryan


The first one is Star Wars.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 17, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> I'm too young for a lot of these..... But what about..
> "Get busy living..or get busy dying"


Shawshank Redemption... it's a good movie!
Reminded me of this one...If you ever get to New York,  go to Ray's Boom Boom Room!
Plenty of other quotes for this one also, just none I could quote! But there might be one or two about cornbread!   

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 17, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Shawshank Redemption... it's a good movie!
> Reminded me of this one...If you ever get to New York,  go to Ray's Boom Boom Room!
> Plenty of other quotes for this one also, just none I could quote! But there might be one or two about cornbread!
> 
> Ryan


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 17, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> “They're ivory. Only a pimp from a cheap New Orleans whorehouse would carry a pearl-handled pistol.”



One of my favorites!  Patton!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 17, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> I cant believe no one went here yet.
> 
> "Fat drunk and stupid is no way to go through life son"
> 
> "Toga toga toga!!!"


Sorry brother! That was on the second or third page! Right after “0.0”


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 17, 2022)

Well..its cold out and just one of those days so I'm gonna curl up under a blanket and watch a movie. I'm going through all my old DVDs... Found this one... I know there are some good ones in this one!!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 17, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Well..its cold out and just one of those days so I'm gonna curl up under a blanket and watch a movie. I'm going through all my old DVDs... Found this one... I know there are some good ones in this one!!
> View attachment 522603


Those aren't pillows!


----------



## WaterRat (Jan 17, 2022)

bbqbrett said:


> One of my favorites!  Patton!


It’s a good one!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 17, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Well..its cold out and just one of those days so I'm gonna curl up under a blanket and watch a movie. I'm going through all my old DVDs... Found this one... I know there are some good ones in this one!!
> View attachment 522603


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 18, 2022)

"Well, what if there is no tomorrow? There wasn't one today."

"You want a prediction about this winter? It's going to be long, it's going to be dark, and it's going to last you for the rest of your lives."


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 18, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> "Well, what if there is no tomorrow? There wasn't one today."
> 
> "You want a prediction about this winter? It's going to be long, it's going to be dark, and it's going to last you for the rest of your lives."



Hehehe, Ground Hog Day!


----------



## agaffer (Jan 18, 2022)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High, "My old man is a tv repairman............."


----------



## kawboy (Jan 19, 2022)

My sons and I are fairly fluent in "Letterkenny and Boondocks Saints".


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 19, 2022)

kawboy said:


> My sons and I are fairly fluent in "Letterkenny and Boondocks Saints".


"People in glass Houses sink ships!"
And
"He was serial crushed by some Huge Frigg'n guy"
Boondocks is endless. When it first came out . . . 20 years ago? We used to try a drinking game where we had to have a sip of beer every time they used the F word. I don't think we ever made it through the movie.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 19, 2022)

These get used a lot around here. All from the same movie too.

"Yeah, well, thats just, like, your opinion man."

"Shut the f' up Donny."

"This isn't Nam, there are rules!"

"Nice marmot,man."

"That rug really tied the room together."


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 20, 2022)

One I used to use a lot but haven't for quite a while:

It just doesn't matter, It just doesn't matter, It just doesn't matter


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 20, 2022)

"It's not a purse. 
It's a satchel......and Indiana Jones has one ! "


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 20, 2022)

Me and my boys are cocked, locked, and ready to rock...

I love the smell of napalm in the morning...The smell, you know that gasoline smell, the whole hill...smelled like victory...


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 20, 2022)

"I Don't Know. I'm Making This Up As I Go."

“Do or do not, there is no try.”


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 20, 2022)

What's going on here?  Lemon spice just scored!

Where were you taking him Mike? To the bus... it was time for him to go home!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> What's going on here?  Lemon spice just scored!
> 
> Where were you taking him Mike? To the bus... it was time for him to go home!


Is that Encino Man??!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 20, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Is that Encino Man??!


Nope, think college football...SEC to be exact!

"I need a proper hug!"

Was he holdin'?
No.
Was he blockin' after the whistle?
Then what was the flag for?
I don't know. Excessive blocking!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Nope, think college football...SEC to be exact!
> 
> "I need a proper hug!"
> 
> ...


Blind Side. I'm a Mississippi State fan. Go to hell ole miss!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 20, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Blind Side. I'm a Mississippi State fan. Go to hell ole miss!


I figured you might get it! 

Ryan


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 21, 2022)

Negative ghost rider, the pattern is full...


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 21, 2022)

bbqbrett said:


> One I used to use a lot but haven't for quite a while:
> 
> It just doesn't matter, It just doesn't matter, It just doesn't matter


Meatballs.  I saw that one at a drive-in theater that's been gone for decades.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 21, 2022)

"I'm all jacked up on Mountain Dew Chip.
I'll be all over you like a spider monkey "


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 22, 2022)

“That’s the thing about those high school girls…”

”Say what one more time [email protected]!”


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 24, 2022)

I can't believe I forgot a line my wife and I use on a rare occasion now that we're older. 

"Somebody peed my pants!"

(Ant Man - Avengers Endgame)


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 24, 2022)

"And thank you baby Jesus for my 2 boys,
Walker and Texas Ranger. And for my smokin hot wife !"


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2022)

In A Nutshell:

*“I want, what they want, and every other guy who came over here and spilled his guts and gave everything he had, wants! For our country to love us as much as we love it! That's what I want!”*


Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 25, 2022)

912smoker said:


> a spider monke





Bearcarver said:


> In A Nutshell:
> 
> *“I want, what they want, and every other guy who came over here and spilled his guts and gave everything he had, wants! For our country to love us as much as we love it! That's what I want!”*
> 
> ...


RAMBO!  Nice one!


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Jan 31, 2022)

_*"This aeroplane got more holes in it than a horsetraders mule"*_* - Slim Pickins*


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 1, 2022)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> _*"This aeroplane got more holes in it than a horsetraders mule"*_* - Slim Pickins*


Dr. Strangelove   
One of my favorites!


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 1, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Dr. Strangelove
> One of my favorites!


That's it!  I couldn't think of the title.  I refuse to look things up, because that would prove my mind is waning, lol.  Thanks for the info.  That's one heckuva funny movie, and Slim P is hilarious in it.


----------



## susyborr (Apr 24, 2022)

The Internet is rapidly penetrating into all spheres, so it is not surprising that it has extended its tentacles to television.


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 24, 2022)

"I've never seen a guy get picked up by his testicles before"


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## eaglewing (Apr 24, 2022)

"guess she don't like the cornbread neither"


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 24, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> "I've never seen a guy get picked up by his testicles before"


Planes Trains and Automobiles is a thanksgiving standard!


----------



## Ringer (Apr 24, 2022)

You serious Clark?

Looks great, little full, Lotta sap

Merry Christmas, $hitters full

Bend over and ill show ya, I wasn't talking to you...

Hey kids look, a deer!

Now snot, you roll over n let uncle Clark scratch your belly. You ain't never seen a set on a dog like this ones got Clark.

So many more...

 Christmas Vacation


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Apr 24, 2022)

Anybody want a peanut?

The man likes to play chess, let's get him some rocks.

If the nachos get stuck together, that's one nacho 

Dave's not here man

That's how you shoot! From now on, that's how you shoot!

You got red on you.

They always F you through the drive through.

Well then I guess the F'in things broken

You mean to tell me, your running a fireworks stand and you ain't got no (insert long list of funny sounding fireworks here)

It is, in the end, whatever the hell I say it's going to be. And when im through with it, its going to blow a hole, this wide, straight through the worlds own idea of itself. They're throwing bottles at your house. Come on, let's go break their arms.


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Apr 24, 2022)

Almost forgot

"Head, move"

"Imagine the size of that boys pilla"


----------



## Fraser (Apr 24, 2022)

Around our house, it’s MST3K riffs.


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 24, 2022)

We came, we saw, we kicked it's ass!!!

Are you menstruating right now? Backoff man, I'm a scientist!!!


----------

